# RIP Echo (September 20, 1993-October 31, 2011)



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

The kitty all my children grew up with, we loved you dearly, and she had a great life without any medical problems. Fell asleep and passed

It's strange how it happened... she died one day after the anniversary that we got her... we got her on the day before halloween  . I went to the doctor, and before going, she came to me to be pet... she was purring and pushing her head against me to pet her. Then I was gone for a little more than an hour and she was "gone". Still warm and flexible, eyes were still clear and sparkly even.. but lifeless. Must have happened less than 20 minutes before I came home. It was actually a good death if you think about it. We'll miss her greeting us at the door with the dogs when we came home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a shock to you and your family.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

My condolences to you but yes, a very good way to go if it is time. I am sorry for your loss...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss. She sounds like she was a great kitty. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

God has a special love for those who are his Angels and "Kisses" them to sleep gently to help them on. What a wonderful cat and know she will be greatly missed.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your kitty. {{hugs}}


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Echo*

I am so very, very, sorry for the loss of your sweet Kitty, Echo!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Echo passing, what a peaceful way to go. 

Godspeed sweet Echo.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry your Echo is gone. She sounds like a wonderful kitty. ((((hugs)))))


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad for your loss, but a lovely way for Echo to go to the bridge - such a shock for you, sending some hugs from here


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry about Echo, she sure had a long and wonderful life. RIP Sweet Echo!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im so sorry about your kitty, so hard to lose our babies


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Echo. Very hard to lose our beloved pets.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry about sweet Echo.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss! My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------

